# Looking for Home haunter in Lombard, Ill



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am looking for a home haunter who lives in Lombard, Illinois. He is on Hammerschmidt one block north of Wilson. Just North of the Lombard Police. He has an old time horse drawn hearse that has glass sides to see the body inside. There is also a horse prop that stands in front of the hearse. He also has guillotine and a mad scientist laboratory outside. If I remember from last year he has a large spider in a web too outside his house. Does anyone know this person or if he is a member of unpleasant street? I would love to chat with him. He had some cool stuff last year.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

From the sounds of the Hearse, he may be the guy that bought Hollyberry and Bob's old Hearse. Ask her if they sold it to someone in Illinois.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> From the sounds of the Hearse, he may be the guy that bought Hollyberry and Bob's old Hearse. Ask her if they sold it to someone in Illinois.


Thank you, I just sent her a private message.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I talked to her and they didn't sell or know of anyone in Illinois that has one. If anyone else knows this guy please send me a message. 

Hey Zombie, you were close. Their hearse look just likes his.


----------

